# Best PG in college right now?



## pG_prIDe (Jun 23, 2002)

With next year's draft possibly consisting of a great number of premier point guard prospects (possibly TJ Ford, Chris Duhon, Luke Ridnour, Kirk Hinrich, Troy Bell, and maybe Chris Thomas and Cedric Bozeman), whom do you think will:

1) Do the best in college next year?
2) Be the best NBA prospect next year?


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by *pG_prIDe *
> With next year's draft possibly consisting of a great number of premier point guard prospects (possibly TJ Ford, Chris Duhon, Luke Ridnour, Kirk Hinrich, Troy Bell, and maybe Chris Thomas and Cedric Bozeman), whom do you think will:
> 
> 1) Do the best in college next year?
> 2) Be the best NBA prospect next year?


For one, Hinrich will be a PG in the NBA. But he can play two different positions, 2 guard and the 3 spot. AKA last season, he played a lot in the 3 spot. 

<b>First question</b>
1-Hinrich
2-Ford
3-Bell
4-Duhon
5-Ridnour
6-Bozeman
7-Thomas

<b>Second question</b>
1-Hinrich
2-Duhon
3-Bell
4-Ridnour
5-Ford
6-Bozeman
7-Thomas


----------



## k^2 (Jun 11, 2002)

Why do you guys think Duhon will be so good? All I saw last year was good perimeter defense. I really didn't see any offensive creativity from him just a lot of jumpshots. I dont know why everybody thinks he will be such a good PG. Personally I see Bell, Thomas, Ford and Felton to easily be better prospects. Of course he was playing in Williams shadow so this year will truly show how good of a player he is.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by *k^2 *
> Why do you guys think Duhon will be so good? All I saw last year was good perimeter defense. I really didn't see any offensive creativity from him just a lot of jumpshots. I dont know why everybody thinks he will be such a good PG. Personally I see Bell, Thomas, Ford and Felton to easily be better prospects. Of course he was playing in Williams shadow so this year will truly show how good of a player he is.



First off I have Duhon #4behind Hinrich, Bell, and Ford who will do the best next season. I think he will be good, but I never said SO good. I have #2 as best prosepct b/c I think he is one of the best prospects of this group. I looked at players who will be in next years draft or on the bubble. Duhon is one of the players I think will be in the draft, so that is why #2 NBA prospect.


----------



## pG_prIDe (Jun 23, 2002)

I agree... Duhon will be a superb NBA prospect once he enters the NBA... given he doesn't completely blow it next season. He has proven himself against top-notch competition, while playing USA basketball. In fact, he was named the top player that summer over a bunch of NBA All-Stars (Baron Davis, Jermaine O' Neal, Wally Szcerbiak, among others) on the Goodwill team. That alone is a great accomplishment for a young point. He has also shown the ability to score in a variety of ways last season (although I admit he didn't do it consistently, but that may involve Jay Williams being the main scorer and him being the true PG on the team). He's also quick, athletic, has good vision/ passing ability, and he has a very good Bball IQ. Plus, he's not a good perimeter defender... he's an excellent perimeter defender . His long arms, athleticsm and quickness allowed him to put many opposing PG's on lockdown, including Chris Thomas in the tourney(Thomas scored like 22 in the game vs. Charlotte, yet had only like 2 or 3 vs. Duke on something like 1 for 15 shooting)...

However, I think Ford is a much better prospect than many think. Sure, he's only what... like 5-10, 5-11, 6 foot MAX. However, he's super-quick, can drive on anyone, has great passing skills (led nation in assists) and led a Texas squad sans its senior leader (Chris Owens) all the way to the Sweet Sixteen.. all as a Freshman...  Pretty impressive, eh?


----------



## untitled (Jun 22, 2002)

i think duhon is the best out there....and bell. he is one of my favourite players....
so those two


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

*Hinrich*

I think everyone is underrating Kirk Hinrich. He came to KU as back up to Jeff Boschee then he became the starter, and when Miles came to Kansas, He sloted to the 3 spot. Last years offense, KU had three point guards on the court. It really did not matter who was the point, all three played it during the game. Hinrich just had to guard the SF. I think people underestime his defense. Come on He had defend against NBA prospects like Rush, Kapono, and Jacobson for examples. He defended very well between those guys. That what makes me think he is one of the best PG. NBA scouts know that he can defend. Boy he has guts. GUTS is a big thing. He go into trees inside the lane and drive the ball to the basket. He played on sore ankles. He has the guts. AKA March madness, KU thought he won't play against Stanford, and look he was jumping up and down on the bench, adn Roy had to put him in the game to calm down. When he was playing in that game, it seemed like he never got hurt. That is just pure guts. He can shoot the three at a good percentage. His Soph year, he was one of the top 3pt Percentatge. Passing is great. WHen he drive the ball and pass it to various players for an open shot. Next season he may play most 2 guard since we have a good PG in the making with Miles and a very capable backup in Jeff Hawkins. Either him or MIles will run the team, and both are good pg's.


----------



## whatevaman_15 (Jun 8, 2002)

Why isn't there any love for Jason Gardner or Brandin Knight?


----------



## (-) 0 † § I-I () † (Jun 11, 2002)

*well..........*

I think that Knight could be a very good pro palyer but Gardner is too small to play in the pros. But one player i think could be a good player is Hollis Price, he has shown good paly and i think he could be a very good palyer. O well, Duhon will show us what he is made of when hhe is runnign the show next year.


----------



## SikHandlez24 (Jun 8, 2002)

1. TJ Ford
2. Bozeman


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

*Re: well..........*



> Originally posted by *(-) 0 † § I-I () † *
> I think that Knight could be a very good pro palyer but Gardner is too small to play in the pros. But one player i think could be a good player is Hollis Price, he has shown good paly and i think he could be a very good palyer. O well, Duhon will show us what he is made of when hhe is runnign the show next year.


you're right Hollis could be good (he is already), but he's more of a SG, in a PG's body...


----------



## SikHandlez24 (Jun 8, 2002)

Hollis Price reminds me alot of a Lindsey Hunter type of player. He could be a good backup PG/SG in the League. I also think Bozeman will be the top NBA prospect. He may not put up the numbers the others do but he has great size, 6-6 I believe. And size is an important factor in the NBA. Just look at Crawford he played 17 gams in his college career and did great at Chicago but the only reason he got picked that high as because he is a 6-6 PG. And just look at John Salmons this year, teams wernt really sure if he was a true point and he didnt even play good at Chicago but he got drafted in the first because he is 6-7. I predict Cedric to be drafted in the lottery when he comes out.


----------



## Vinsanity (May 28, 2002)

1. Ford
2. Ford


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

I have to agree that Ford was the best PG last year and will be until he decides to come out. Before I get bashed with Jay Williams or Duhon cause I know alot of people on here love those Dukies. He averaged 8.9 assts last year to go with 13.9 pts. He is a pure point. Something that is not what you see he sets up to pass first instead of shooting to set up the pass. Great great pioint guard


----------



## SikHandlez24 (Jun 8, 2002)

*TJ Ford...*

TJ Ford from TEXAS averaged 10.8ppg and 8.3apg last year as *FRESHY*.


----------



## STING (May 29, 2002)

First question

1. T.J. Ford
2. Kirk Heinrich
3. Holis Price

Second question

1. T.J. Ford
2. Kirk Heinrich
3. Chris Duhan


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

*It is Hinrich not Heinrich or Henrich.*

I see so many different spellings.

It is <b>HINRICH</b>


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

*Re: It is Hinrich not Heinrich or Henrich.*



> Originally posted by *kansasalumn *
> I see so many different spellings.
> 
> It is <b>HINRICH</b>


lol, i was about to post the same thing


----------



## GOD LOVES ME MORE THAN U (Jul 1, 2002)

Come on people. Kirk Hinrich will be a major bust! Damn he's a goofy white kids from Kansas, evryone knows every white guy to ever play at Kansas sucks; Lafrentz, Pollard, Ostertag, that one guy who sucks so bad I cant even remember his name etc.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: Re: It is Hinrich not Heinrich or Henrich.*



> Originally posted by *mduke *
> 
> 
> lol, i was about to post the same thing


 Ohh well. It is a common mistake.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by *GOD LOVES ME MORE THAN U *
> Come on people. Kirk Hinrich will be a major bust! Damn he's a goofy white kids from Kansas, evryone knows every white guy to ever play at Kansas sucks; Lafrentz, Pollard, Ostertag, that one guy who sucks so bad I cant even remember his name etc.


I don't appreciate you to bash on Kansas. Espically on the color of their skin. Of you listed, the only one who sucks is the Big O. Ostertag. Raef LaFrentz is one of the top and upcoming stars in the NBA. Scot Pollard is one of the better 6th men in the NBA. Kirk Hinrich and Nick Collison are two very good players, and will make a force in the NBA. Trust me. Plus, Collison was picked to play for the USA basketball team this summer in practice. 

<b>I want to know your reason why you think Kirk Hinrich will be a bust. Why do you think those players suck? Is it b/c of the color? I sure hope not. I want to know your reasons! Thanks</b>


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

kansasalum, this guy has NO reason for posting that, he is just trying to stir up trouble like he has been doing through-out the day, ignore his lame posts, they have no thought or reason in them...


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

TJ Ford is the best PG in college basketball. Look for him to average over 10 assists this year.


----------



## pG_prIDe (Jun 23, 2002)

Why isn't anybody givin' any love to my boy Chris Thomas?? 

I mean... the man helped lead ND to the second round of the tourney, before almost upsetting Duke. He also recorded the FIRST EVER ND triple double, and he was only a freshman last year!! He is also a very good scorer, passer, has excellent quickness and maturity and a pretty good athleticsm/ leaping ability. I mean... there is a reason why he was the named Freshman of the Year by Basketball News and other publications, over the likes of Dejuan Wagner, TJ Ford and others...

Anyways, I agree... TJ Ford will probably be the best PG in college next year. He is arguably the quickest player and best passer in college... and if he improves his jumpshot... watch for him to possibly be a top 10 pick in next year's draft... if he enters. However, I'll still stand by Chris Duhon as the best PG prospect in college. As for Hinrich... I think he'll be a pretty darn good NBA prospect... possibly a lottery pick next year. He has pretty much everything you are looking for in a point guard... leadership, defense, passing ability, shooting touch, athleticsm (may not be evident, but I'm pretty sure its there), basketball smarts, heart... the only thing that could possibly hinder him is probably the fact that his speed/ quickness may not really be on par w/ the other elite points in college...


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by *pG_prIDe *
> Why isn't anybody givin' any love to my boy Chris Thomas??
> 
> I mean... the man helped lead ND to the second round of the tourney, before almost upsetting Duke. He also recorded the FIRST EVER ND triple double, and he was only a freshman last year!! He is also a very good scorer, passer, has excellent quickness and maturity and a pretty good athleticsm/ leaping ability. I mean... there is a reason why he was the named Freshman of the Year by Basketball News and other publications, over the likes of Dejuan Wagner, TJ Ford and others...
> ...



I do think Hinrich has very good speed/quickness. He went to the hole all the time on fast breaks. Kansas last year was based on speed type game, and I think his speed/quickness was evident last year. May not be as fast/quick as others, but he is fast and quick


----------



## pG_prIDe (Jun 23, 2002)

> I do think Hinrich has very good speed/quickness. He went to the hole all the time on fast breaks. Kansas last year was based on speed type game, and I think his speed/quickness was evident last year. May not be as fast/quick as others, but he is fast and quick


Oh no... I know that Hinrich definitely has speed and quickness... the thing is that his speed/ quickness doesn't really stand out among the *ELITE* points in next year's possible draft class. I mean, I would think that TJ Ford, Luke Ridnour, Chris Thomas, Chris Duhon and Troy Bell have the edge in terms of speed and quickness. Don't get me wrong, I'm not trying to put down Hinrich... in fact, I think he would be *at least* the 3rd best PG prospect next year (given that Ford and Duhon declare next year). All I'm saying is that Hinrich has everything you're looking in a point, plus the speed/ quickness... however his speed/ quickness doesn't really stand out among his *ELITE* PG peers.


----------

